# Stanley's Pictures



## stanleysmommy (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## stanleysmommy (Mar 21, 2005)

Whoops - sorry everybody! This is stanleysmommy'smommy (sunnysideup) and I hit send too soon. We will have the pics upin a few minutes. :?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Mar 21, 2005)

Snooping...










Got it!





Stanley reading


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 21, 2005)

What a handsome little man he is!


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 21, 2005)

What a little hottie Stanley is! 

~Nichole


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 21, 2005)

Awww!! He is sooo cute! I love the picture of Stanley reading! 

Jenn


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 21, 2005)

Stanley is so handsome. I swear,between, him, "the monkeys", wrigley, and others -- I'm starting towant a lop-eared rabbit.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 21, 2005)

Stanley is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you everyone! I like the one of him reading too.

I'm going to try to get him for the avatar but I'm not sure how.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Mar 22, 2005)

awww, hes soo cute, I really want a lop rabbit, i saw the perfect one yesterday but i'm not allowed it! 

To get the pic as you avator, go along the screen to 'my account' andthen to avator. Then browse for your pic, if its too big in size, youwill have to reduce its size on a program. 

Leanne


----------



## JimD (Mar 22, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Thank you everyone! I like the one of him reading too.
> 
> I'm going to try to get him for the avatar but I'm not sure how.


Like this??


----------



## stanleysmommy (Mar 23, 2005)

RusselandRoxy wrote:


> awww, hes soo cute, I really want a lop rabbit, i saw the perfect one yesterday but i'm not allowed it!
> 
> To get the pic as you avator, go along the screen to 'my account' andthen to avator. Then browse for your pic, if its too big in size, youwill have to reduce its size on a program.
> 
> Leanne



That stinks that you're not allowed. Why aren't you?

And thank you that helps a lot, I'll try to get my mom to do it.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Mar 23, 2005)

JimD wrote:


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone! I like the one of him reading too.
> ...



Yes like that but maybe one of him looking straight ahead. I'm not sure yet. I think I have a good one.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

More pictures of Stanley....

















Stanley's cat


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 20, 2005)

Stanley is so adorable. I love thepicture of him standing on the cage door. Too cute!How does he get along with the doggie? It looks like Stanleywants the dog bed!

Laura


----------



## pamnock (Apr 20, 2005)

Wonderful photos! Stanley is adorable!

Pam


----------



## stanleysmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

bi1526 wrote:


> Stanley is so adorable. I love the picture of him standing onthe cage door. Too cute! How does he get along with the doggie? Itlooks like Stanley wants the dog bed!
> 
> Laura



Thank you. He did get along with Puddin'(the dog), but we had to put her to sleep.

He probably did want the bed!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> Wonderful photos! Stanley is adorable!
> 
> Pam



Thank you!


----------



## Beckers (Apr 20, 2005)

Stanley is absolutely adorable. I love thepicture in the cage, he looks so curious about the world. Do you knowwhat type of Lop he is?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Beckers wrote:


> Stanley is absolutely adorable. I love the picture in the cage,he looks so curious about the world. Do you know what type of Lop heis?



Thank you and yes he is curious about everything! 

Everybody I've asked on here says he's a Holland, and I think so too.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow - I love the pictures.

I never cared for lops till I came to this forum....but I've seen somany pictures and heard so many folks talk about their babies that I'mthinking that someday I may get one. 

Peg


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

A doll baby Stanley is.

Here is Stanley reading you can use as your avatar. Here's what you do.

Right click the picture and click save as. Save it somewhere you can find it easily.

Go to the top of the forum and you'll see My Acount, click it.

Go to Avatar, click it. go to Browse and find the avatar picture you just saved.

Click upload and you are done.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

I hope you don't mind but I also did this picture. I think he looks so adorable in this one.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> I hope you don't mind but I also did this picture. I think he looks so adorable in this one.
> 
> Tina



Not at all, I love that one and thank you for the help. I'll try it.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you sooo much Tina!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh he looks awesome. Oh you're welcome, I'm just glad you like it.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> Oh he looks awesome. Oh you're welcome, I'm just glad you like it.
> 
> Tina



It's so cool, I love it.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 12, 2005)

More pictures of Stan the Man:
(sorry they're a bit big)

In his fridge pack







I love you mommy. Now let me out!






The look:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v31/chiknflea/
P1010011.jpg

Grrr...






Happy birthday Carolyn!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 12, 2005)

Sorry that one didn't come up, I'll try to post it again now:






Here we are.


----------



## bunnee mom (May 12, 2005)

Stanley is just waaaay too cute

*kisses on his bunny nose*


----------



## Rowena (May 12, 2005)

He is SO CUTE!  I love the pictures

Virginia


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 12, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 13, 2005)

Stanley destroying what's left of his box:
also sporting a spiffy dewlap











Checking out the broom






the bunny butt






All hail king Stanley






sorry that's a bit fuzzy. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 13, 2005)

That is so cute! Stanley is adorable. 

Do you mind if I ask what the tin can is for? 

Laura


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 13, 2005)

Oh that's for him to throw around. I made sure there were no sharp edges and he seems to like it.


----------



## Carolyn (May 14, 2005)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, StanleysMommy!! Thesepictures of your little mon just makes me grind my teeth because he'sSO CCCute and want to scream ENCORE!! 

He's got the cutest markings and his expressions are priceless. He's sosweet. He's bigger than I thought he was. I thought he was just alittle guy. 

He's gorgeous. Thank you so much and please give him a big smooch on the nose and a hug for me. I love Stanley. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Mayday (May 14, 2005)

Oh my,gosh! Stanley is so adorable! You are a very luckyMomand he is a very lucky rabbit to have you


----------



##  (May 14, 2005)

StanleysMom He isso cute and its great to know theyactually do grow into their faces andears lol . Poor Bailey stilllooks like a basset hound lol . poorlittle Dude syill has ears longer thanhimself and that noselol " see Avatar for proof "lol.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 15, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH, StanleysMommy!! These pictures of your littlemon just makes me grind my teeth because he's SO CCCute and want toscream ENCORE!!
> 
> He's got the cutest markings and his expressions are priceless. He's sosweet. He's bigger than I thought he was. I thought he was just alittle guy.
> 
> ...



You're welcome Carolyn. Thank you he has gotten bigger since his lastpictures, and I'll kiss him if he'll let me! He has a mind of his own.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 15, 2005)

Thank you so much mayday and gypsy! He lookskind of funny sometimes when he makes faces like that. I don't reallyknow if he's grown into himself or not!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 15, 2005)

What an absolute cutie. He has the cutest expressions. What a doll. Kiss that adorable nose for me please.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 15, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> What an absolute cutie. He has the cutest expressions. What a doll. Kiss that adorable nose for me please.
> 
> Tina



Thank you Tina! Do the same for Apollo.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 15, 2005)

I have a quick question: Stan's poops haveseemed smaller than usual lately, and I was wondering does this meansomething like a blockage? I want to make sure nothing's wrong with him.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 16, 2005)

Stanley is a very cute bunny! All your pictures are great! 

And yes, you should be concerned if hispoo's are smaller. Make sure he is getting plenty of fiber. All the hayhe wants, and you might consider going ahead and giving him some freshpineapple and some canned pumpkin a couple times a day for afew days to see if his poos get larger again. 

Absolutely watch for signs of GI Stasis.There are plenty of threads on the forum about it. You might check thecheat sheet for a link to one or do a search for it. Carolyn had around with Tucker and posted all the details. There is much usefulinformation in that thread. Good Luck!

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 16, 2005)

Thank you so much! Time to send mom to the store! 

EDIT: What should I do for fiber?


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 16, 2005)

I read about Tucker, and Stanley's eating anddrinking, just his poo is smaller. Will they sometimes not eat whenthis happens, or does it depend on the bunny?


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

They will sometimes eat, Stanleysmommy, buttheir appetite is decreased tremendously. Since the poops aresmaller, I'd get going with the canned pumpkin,freshpineapple juice, and the NutriCal for the next day or two.The NutriCal has laxatone in it, it helps their appetite, and booststheir immune system. 

Keep us posted. You've picked it up early, which is great!

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 16, 2005)

Well he seems to be eating the same as far as I can tell. 
How do you give them the Nutrical?

I saw it a few days ago but I thought it was something that would pass,then remembered it could be something like a blockage so I thought Iwould ask. So if I picked it up early I might not have asked earlyenough. :?


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

You can put some on his paw, about aninch. Make sure he can't shake it off, as Tucker does becausehe hates NutriCal. It reminds him of his spell with GIStasis. If you put it on their forepaw, they'll lick itoff. Some rabbits will eat it if you put it on a yogurt dropor a carrot. Fauna will do that. You might as welltry it!



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

I ADORE this picture! He is so dogarned CUTE!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 16, 2005)

Okay I'm not sure if we have any but I'll askmom to get some at the store when she goes to get pineapple. I lovethat picture too! I just thought it was time for an avatar change. 

Do you get a whole pineapple or buy the juice in a can and give it to them in a saucer?


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 16, 2005)

Okay I just saw the pineapple juice thread so I should just give them fresh pineapple and canned pumpkin right?


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

I completely understand about changingavatars. Quite frankly, Stanley looks great in any picture heallows you to take.

Yes, Canned Pumpkin and Fresh Pineapple. 

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 16, 2005)

Okay so just now I went in my room and Stanley'sonly gone to the potty once today...he also didn't come out to playwhen I tried to get him to. 

Then I hand fed him some hay and he acted a little hungry even though there was some hay in his bowl.

My dad is stopping at the store later tonight for some canned pumpkin. How much should I give him?
I feel bad for my poor baby I haven't really been in there since this morning. I feel like I let him down in a way. :?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 17, 2005)

Go here and readwhat Carolyn did. It has measurements and instructions. If he onlypooped once today you really need to get serious about getting sometreatment going. He could be in danger of having his system shut down.This is what I did and it saved Sebastian.

Raspberry

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=2532&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=10


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

Hopefully you took a look at the post that Raspberry directed you to and it helped. 

How's the little mon doing? 

Saying prayers that all is well.

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 17, 2005)

Oh yes I saw that earlier. I actually meant he'donly peed so far that day but hadn't pooped at all until last evening,I'm sorry. :? His potty box was full when I just cleaned it thismorning but not like usual. 

I gave him canned pumkin last night and this morning, which he loves.No pineapple yet, it needs to be cut. I'm not quite sure how muchpumpkin to give, I put some on the end of a spoon, but not just alittle bit, I think it was enough.

He's drinking and eating and seems to be fine except he's making thesenoises that sound like WHOOF but they're low and sort of sound like agrunting noise. I'm not sure but it's very weird. 

I hope he's okay. EDIT: Should I be giving him all the stuff on the link, or just some of it? Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

I'd continue with the canned pumpkin and the pineapple for another dayor so until you see his poops up to normalsize.Don't worry about giving him everything on thelist as his system ismoving, and you just want to keep itcleaned out. I would, however, give himaninchof NutriCal to keep hisimmune system boostedand the laxatone in it can't hurt. Sounds like you did aperfect job ofputting pineapple in there. Noworries about the amount.I'm glad the little guy isenjoyinghis 'meds'.

Keep up the good work!

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 17, 2005)

Alright! Thank you so much, I wouldn't know what to do without you and Raspberry!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 17, 2005)

Okay so he's not enjoying the pineapple so much but is eating it. 

I just thought of this: Stanley likes to destroy and eat cardboard.Should I keep him from doing this as it could block him up more?


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

I'd take the cardboard away until he's past this spell, Stanleysmommy!

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 18, 2005)

Okay, and he doesn't have much to play withother than cardboard except a few trains and a can, but he's notplaying with much right now anyway so I think he'll be fine.

And he's getting 3 doses a day of pumpkin and pineapple.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 18, 2005)

Glad to hear he'sdoing better! You might try some of the hard plastic cattoys. Sebastian loves his. He has some that have bells inside and heloves to throw them around. He likes cardboard too, but when he getscarried away with chewing it, I take it away. 

Keep up the good work!

Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 18, 2005)

It will be interesting if it is the cardboard or not.

Is there anything else Stanley might chew on? What about herregular foods. Has there been any changes in diet,hay, or pellets. What about the treats?

Please keep us posted, as I would like to know what caused the small poops.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 18, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Glad to hear he's doing better! You might try some of the hard plastic cat toys. Sebastian loves his.He has some that have bells inside and he loves to throw them around.He likes cardboard too, but when he gets carried away with chewing it,I take it away.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Raspberry



Okay I'll see if we have any around the house. Stanley loves cardboard for some reason, it's like all he plays with.

Will do.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 18, 2005)

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> It will be interesting if it is the cardboard or not.
> 
> Is there anything else Stanley might chew on? What about her regularfoods. Has there been any changes in diet, hay, or pellets. What aboutthe treats?
> 
> ...



Might chew on as in to play with or what could have caused it? Nochanges in diet but a couple weeks ago I found I could give himcheerios. 

I would really like to know too!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 18, 2005)

This is quitelengthy but I believe it will give you the answer that you are lookingfor. 

Raspberry

The diagnosis of "hairball" or "wool block" is commonly made inrabbits. This is a condition that doesn't really exist in the opinionof a growing number of veterinarians who care for rabbits. By that Imean that the primary problem is not a hairball, but rather a problemwith sluggish motility of the gastrointestinal tract (GIT) leading todehydration and impaction of material in the stomach and cecum. 
So how does this happen? One needs to look at the GIT physiology of therabbit to understand this condition. As discussed in HRJ Vol. III, No.3, the indigestible fiber in the diet "drives" the digestive tract or,in other words, determines the speed with which ingesta moves along.When there is an insufficient amount of this type of fiber present,motility may be slowed. 




Let's review the GIT of the rabbit to look at all the parts (seefigure, right). The stomach holds the food and essentially sterilizesit with a pH of 1 to 2. The food then moves out through the smallintestine where nutrients are absorbed into the body. At the junctionof the small intestine and the large intestine is a large blind saccalled the cecum. This is where the digestible fiber and other portionsof the diet that need to be fermented are deposited. A variety ofmicroorganisms break down this material in the cecum and convert itinto nutrients such as fatty acids, amino acids and vitamins. (Pleasenote that Lactobacillus or Acidophillus are not significantmicroorganisms in a rabbit's cecum). The nutrient-rich material is thenexcreted in the form of cecotropes (some people call these "nightfeces") which are eaten directly from the anus by the rabbit andredigested. 
When the speed with which material moves through the GIT is altered itcan affect how quickly the stomach and cecum empty. If the motility isreduced as in diets that are too low in indigestible fiber, then thestomach and cecum will empty slowly. The rabbit eventually stops eatingand drinking probably due to a feeling of fullness in the stomach. Whenthere is no food coming into the system the GIT motility slows toalmost a standstill. Water is still needed by the body and it isextracted from the stomach and cecal contents. A vicious cycle is nowset up. The longer the rabbit doesn't eat, the more dehydrated andimpacted the material in the stomach and cecum becomes and the less therabbit feels like eating. Add to this a diet too high in protein orstarch and the result can eventually be disastrous. Diets too high inprotein and/or starch can result in changes in the cecal pH and thusthe types of microorganisms growing there. These fragile communitiesare altered, allowing the growth of bacteria such as Clostridiumspiriformes which can result in death due to the production of iotatoxins. 
So where does the hair come from? Rabbits always have some hair intheir stomach contents. They groom themselves constantly and swallowthe hair. A true "hairball" is comprised of nearly 100% hair as in thecat or the ferret. In the rabbit, the hair is mixed with ingested foodin a mass. As this material dehydrates, the larger particles are leftbehind (which includes the hair). The liquid stomach content graduallybecomes a solid tightly adhered mass. The stomach contents feel doughyand firm on palpation. Radiographs reveal a solid mass of material inthe stomach, often with a distinctive halo of air around it . 
To sum it up, the cause of this condition is not the presence of hairin the stomach, but rather a GIT motility disorder that results in firmimpacted stomach and cecal contents. If we do not correct theunderlying problem, then this condition is destined to reoccur. 
How do rabbits act when they have impacted stomach or cecal contents?They will stop eating either suddenly or gradually over a period oftime. The stools will get smaller and smaller, then stop altogether.Often, these patients will be bright and alert for a week or longer.They may want to chew the paper on the bottom of the cage, the woodworkor the wall board (all sources of fiber they are craving), but refuseto eat their pellets. Some rabbits have had periodic soft, pudding-likestools prior to complete anorexia. Eventually these patients can becomeseriously ill and die if the condition is not treated. 
How do we treat a stomach impaction due to reduced GIT motility once ithappens? It is important to make sure that all the conditions that maybe affecting the rabbit are detected. Your veterinarian may suggestx-rays or other lab work. Since this is an impaction problem, the goalis to rehydrate the rabbit both through the circulatory system andthrough the GIT. Fluids are administered either under the skin or in avein along with high fiber and moisture feedings by syringe or tube.Syringe feedings can be made from ground rabbit pellets or powderedalfalfa mixed with blenderized green leafy vegetables and an oralelectrolyte solution. In addition, medications to stimulate the GIT tostart moving again and analgesics are used. It is rarely necessary touse antibiotics, and in fact these might cause further disturbance toan already compromised GIT. Some people like to use laxatives, andenzymes. I too, have used these products in the past, but have foundthat they really aren't necessary. I have equal success in treatingthis condition with or without enzymes. It is important to rememberthat enzymes of any kind (pineapple, papaya or pancreatic) do notdissolve hair. But the real keys are hydration of the stomach/cecalcontents and getting the GIT moving again. 
I find that over 50% of the rabbits presented with this condition willtake care of it themselves when they are given a big pile of leafygreens to eat. Most of the cases of stomach impaction we see have beenon a primary pellet diet and have had little or no access to greens orhay. They are craving fiber and fluids and the leafy greens can be justthe ticket. In addition we give all these patients good quality grasshay. We completely remove pellets from the diet (rabbits usually won'teat pellets when they are ill anyway). Whatever treatment is used, onecan expect stools to be produced within three days. It is rarelynecessary to perform surgery for this condition. 
Other causes of GIT disease in the rabbit include partial or completeblockages of the intestine with foreign material (often carpet fibers),post-surgical adhesions, intestinal parasites, toxins (such as lead)and other systemic disease. It is important to have your rabbitthoroughly examined by your veterinarian to determine all the problemsprior to instituting the treatment that I have described. 
So, how do you prevent this situation? It really isn't difficult. Thenature of the GIT physiology of the rabbit suggests that it is vitallyimportant to provide a diet that is high in indigestible fiber as wasdiscussed in HRJ Vol. III, No. 3. This is easily provided in the formof grass hay (oat, timothy, bermuda, etc.). Grass hay is lower incalcium, protein and calories than legume hay such as alfalfa. Hayshould be provided 24 hours a day. This way, the pet will never gohungry and will always have a source of nutrition and fiber. The nextimportant part of the diet are fresh leafy greens. Dark leafy greensprovide not only good fiber, but moisture (as well as other nutrients),and the moisture helps to keep things mobile. As quoted in HRJ Vol.III, No. 4, you should use at least three different types a day so asto provide a variety of nutrients and tastes. Examples includedandelion greens, kale, mustard greens, romaine, endive, carrot tops,parsley, etc. In my opinion rabbits can have as much of these foods asthey want as long as they are eating the hay well. However, if you havenever fed greens to your pet, it is best to introduce hay first for acouple of weeks and then add in the greens gradually over a few weeks.In this manner, it is unlikely that your rabbit will experience anydigestive problems. Rarely a rabbit will have a "reaction" to a fooditem and produce a soft stool. Just eliminate this food from the diet.Other vegetables and fruits can also be given such as apples, pears,peaches, berries, pea pods, broccoli, papaya, mango, kiwi, tomatoes,melon, oranges, etc. Wash all fresh foods thoroughly as you would foryourself. Stay away from high starch foods such as legumes (peas andbeans) and grains. Clean water should always be available in a waterbottle or heavy crock bowl. You will notice that your rabbit will drinkfar less water on a diet high in greens than on one that is composedprimarily of pellets. 
As was discussed in HRJ Vol. III, No. 4, for the non- breedinghouserabbit the least important part of the diet is the pellets. Theseconcentrated food sources were designed originally for rabbits inproduction (for food or fur) and for laboratory rabbits. They arepacked with calories and vitamins and minerals. Nonbreedinghouserabbits do not need these extra calories and they produce most oftheir own vitamins through their cecotropes when provided a diet highin hay and fresh foods. I rarely recommend pellets as part of the dietfor these pets unless I am trying to get weight back on a rabbit or incases where hay cannot be given because it is unavailable or the humansin the household are allergic to it. We have seen hundreds of rabbits(including my own three; a Flemish Giant, a mini rex and a mixed breed)that are in excellent condition on a hay and fresh food diet alone.These rabbits rarely experience GIT disease. 
It is so frustrating for me in practice to see the same mythsperpetuated about "hairballs" and to see this disease used so often asa primary diagnosis. Let's stop using the term "hairballs" and replaceit with "stomach/cecal impaction due to reduced GIT motility".Understand that impaction is not a cause of disease but the result ofunderlying GIT problems. This condition is 99% preventable with anappropriate diet. It is unnecessary to routinely use laxatives, enzymesand other supplements. Let's stop trying to play "catch up" treatingstomach crises all the time and feed our pets the type of diet theywere designed to eat. * 
[align=center]Susan Brown, DVM is the co-owner of Midwest Bird and 
Exotic-Animal Hospital in Westchester, Ill. [/align]


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 18, 2005)

Wow that's really helpful! Stanley doesn'treally get any greens. Only on the chance that we have some which couldbe why he has this. Now I feel really bad.  

He's had some parsley before but for some reason we never get greens atthe store. But I will get some when I can, hopefully today. 

Thanks for that Raspberry!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 18, 2005)

Okay I got him greens, he won't eat lettuce. Iwas wondering how to give him broccoli and tomatoes so I can see how hereacts to those. Don't you just give the bushy tops of broccoli? But Idon't know how to do tomatoes.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 19, 2005)

You want to startgreens in moderation. One of the easiest ways, to my way of thinking,is to buy the bagged already washed and cut variety mix. Several of uson the forum use the "Spring Mix". It has a very wide variety of thekind of greens that are good for a bunny. It allows you to give him awide range of greens but you can start with a small amount the firstday, and slowly add a little more each day until you reach the amountyou want to give him. That way you lessen the risk of him having areaction or diarrhea. 

If you want to give him the veggies inbulk, go look at the cheat sheet and see if there is a link to safeveggie list. There are some that you shouldn't feed too often becauseof sugar content. 

Make sure your lettuce isn't iceburglettuce. It should be red-leaf or something along those lines. Regularlettuce isn't good for bunnies. 

Raspberry


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Okay well I think we got green leaf lettuce is that okay? He actually does like it but you have to go away before he eats it.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bunnee mom (May 19, 2005)

Stanleysmommy,

Just a suggestion on something I do with the leafy greens I feed Ellie....

She loves kale, parsley, and carrot tops.....after washing and lettingthis stuff air dry for a bit, I wrap them in a damp (not soaking wet)paper towel and put the veggies back into the plastic bag and looselyclose it, then into the fridge. It really seems to help keepthe veggies fresher longer. I can usuallykeepstuffa couple weeks storing it this way.

*****

Rasberry,

That article was VERY helpful. Thanks for postingit. I'm always afraid I feed Ellie too many greens, but itappears I'm not and probably need to feed her more of them and cut backon the pellets.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Okay I'll try that, thanks bunnee mom!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

I think Stanley may be better now. He's eating his hay and pellets and using the potty box! 

My mom was wondering if maybe he's stopped growing so he's eating less, therefore he uses the potty less. :? 

He's also been circling around and around me lately. What does thatmean? I'll just let him out and sit on the floor and he runs all aroundme a lot.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 19, 2005)

That means he likes you....A LOT...LOL!!!

That's how I store my extra greens too bunnee Mom.

Raspberry


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Oh YAAAY!! I like him lots too!


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

Yup, little babe is in love with you - just like Raspberry said! :heart:That's the meaning of the circling. 

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Woweee!! I never knew that; thought he was just being weird.

That's so cool!


----------



## CorkysMom (May 19, 2005)

Glad to hear he's feeling better!! YEAH Stanley!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

PuterGeekGirl wrote:


> Glad to hear he's feeling better!! YEAH Stanley!!!



Thank you! I wuv my wittle angel! :angel:


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

And you've given him a happy and wonderful life. He loves you too. :star:

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Awww, thank you Carolyn! 

I'll put some pictures on here when I can today!


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

:groupparty:Looking forward to them!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 19, 2005)

Heh, I love that picture...I have to get one ofOreo's latest trick...she stands up on her cage in the morning with herlil paws right by the latch..like she's in jail wanting to be letout...its funny.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

I can't remember if I put some of these on before:


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Stanley does that everyday! He knows it makes me melt when he does. It's a trick!


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

What a doll! I love Stanleyso much!! He's such a good lookingboy. He makes me want to grind my teeth because he's sodarned cute!

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> What a doll! I love Stanley so much!! He'ssuch a good looking boy. He makes me want to grind my teeth becausehe's so darned cute!
> 
> -Carolyn



Thank you. My precious boy. :angel:


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

The 1st and 3rd pic's are a little different butthe 2nd one is new. I tried to put another new one on there but it keptmessing up. I'll try some more.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

He loves to get right up to the camera when I'm taking pictures: What a goober!






What're you looking at?


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

This face putergeekgirl?


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Oh my gosh Stanley is being such a littlestinker! I have a soccer rug in my room that he'll get on and binkyaround, but I also have to make sure he doesn't chew it.

Just now he was chewing that thing I'd have to yell NO at him and hitthe rug and he'd throw up his head like it scared him. But he keptdoing it. Then he tried to get under the bed to hide from me and eat it.

He was being so bad, then he was trying to eat the mattress under thebed, and I called 'Stanley, treat' to try to lure him out and he cameout, but took a detour and started chewing the bottom of the rug that Ihad flipped up to keep him from eating it.

So then I'm trying to push him toward his cage and he's trying to eatall the treats from their can, because I left it open going to get him.So finally he knows I've had enough and runs to his cage. Sorry for thelong post but he was being...not a little angel. :angel: :X


----------



## Jenniblu (May 19, 2005)

Oh, but with a face like that how can anyone stay mad at him?


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Sometimes it's easy enough depending on what hedid. Just kidding, it breaks my heart sometimes to put him up becausehe does that. 

And he knows it!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 19, 2005)

How is Stanley's poops now?Was it the lack of greens or the chewing ofcardboard, rugs, matteress.....

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 19, 2005)

Opps double clicked.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> How is Stanley's poops now? Was it the lack of greens or the chewing of cardboard, rugs, matteress.....
> 
> Rainbows! :angel:



I think he's all better and I'm not sure what it was but I'll be giving him the stuff he's supposed to have now. 

Thanks for everybody's concern and help! Now this can be a happy thread again!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 22, 2005)

This is a picture of my part siamese kitty, Tite Bete (T-Bet)
See her purty blue eyes?






Some younger Stanley pictures:
















He looks so fuzzy and huggable in those I wish I could hold him.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 22, 2005)

Could somebody please resize the first Stanley picture for me?

Sorry, I'm computer challenged.


----------



## Carolyn (May 23, 2005)

You mean resize it for an avatar?? If that's what you meant, sending it along. 

God, I'm just head-over-heels in love with Stanley. :tears2:

He's one of the best looking rabbits I've ever seen. I justadore him. Please give him the kisses and cuddles that Ican't.

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 23, 2005)

Oh thank you that is what I meant! 

Tucker and Cali are so cute and Fauna looks cuddly, do the same for them from me!


----------



## Jenniblu (May 23, 2005)

Stanley is so cute and cuddly. Can you ever say 'no' to that face? I couldn't.:inlove:


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 23, 2005)

Well, Jenniblu, it's really hard but sometimes when he's bad it's not. 

He's a little stinker although he looks like an :angel:


----------



## Carolyn (May 23, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> He's a little stinker although he looks like an :angel:




:nononoon't you talk about my little Stanley like that!! :nonono:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 23, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> Tucker and Cali are so cute and Fauna looks cuddly, do thesame for them from me!


:wave:

Will do! 

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 23, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He's a little stinker although he looks like an :angel:
> ...



Well you would too if you saw what he does!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 24, 2005)

Pouting after being squirted







Stanley and Puddin'






Stanley and part of me!






That's my baby boy! :angel:


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 24, 2005)

Whoops! Guess I resized that first one too much! 

Sorry. :?


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 24, 2005)

I guess I must now take more pictures!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 24, 2005)

TB falling off the couch






Stanley in mid binky






She looks like a snake in this one, caught in mid yawn:






I'll post more when I can!


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 27, 2005)

Okay I don't think I've ever shared Stanley'sstory on here so I thought I would. I got Stanley the week beforeThanksgiving. I had been going to the Pet Store with my mom and lookingat him because he was so cute and the only lop there. 
One day we went and looked at him a little then left, then came backagain to see him. We stared at him a long time, then my mom says: 'Nowthis is going to be an early christmas present okay?', and I looked ather and was so excited because I knew that meant I would get my bunny.

I stood there and guarded Stanley while mom went and got a helper. Icouldn't bear to think of anyone getting him while we were looking forhelp. The lady came and picked him up and I got to hold him while wewalked around the store buying his cage and food and supplies. He wasso tiny then!
So we paid for everything, and he was put in a box that I held on theway home, which was about 5 minutes away. We put him in my room and lethim hop around while we watched him, letting him get used toeverything. Then I went and called my best friend, who wants a bunnybut can't have one. 

She says 'Are you serious? You got a rabbit?' and was so shocked.:shock: So I talked to her for a minute about him then I went and setup Stanley's cage. We were sitting there watching him and my mom andbrother were wondering what I would name him. I had made a list ofnames for if I ever got a bunny, and told mom what they were.

Then my bro says something weird like Pakistan, I don't know why, andmom says 'Stan, or Stanley?' I'm like oh yeah because I forgot aboutthat one and I thought about it a minute and his name became Stanley.He was going to be able to roam my room all day and be in his cage atnight, but after he chewed my furniture he had to get put up.

Sorry for the long post, I just remembered I'd never put his story onhere, and I thought it was kind of cool how I got him.  :angel:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 27, 2005)

What a good story. And I like his name Stanley.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 27, 2005)

Oh thank you so much. That's cool how you came up with Pebbles.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I took the leather out of these blocks and replaced it with straw mat parts to make a toy for Stanley.

This is him trying to his best get a raisin out from between the blocks:











And this is to show his actual size






I will post more later.


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww i love your pics! they are soo cute!! awwthanks for showing us!! i had to show my mum how cute she was trying toget the brush!! lol gr8 pics and thansk for showing us!!


----------



## sunnysideup (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Fluffy no problem! I love puttingStanley's pictures on here. I can actually share them with people otherthan my family who sees him everyday.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry that was me. I was accidentally logged into my mom's account.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 1, 2005)

I have to warn you, I think my hubby wants to bunnynap Stanley!:shock:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 1, 2005)

NO!! You can't steal my baby!! :angel:

I will be on guard.  secret service


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 2, 2005)

I love the pics of Stanley with his toy. He really is the sweetest little guy. - Jan


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you Jan! He is (usually) very sweet.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 3, 2005)

This is my cat ACTUALLY chasing her tail







Another Stanley shot





NOW the picture I've been waiting to put, hope ya'll enjoy it as much as I do:






He looks like Apollo!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 3, 2005)

Look at that bunny flop . He is one happy bunny! - Jan


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 3, 2005)

OH yes! I was so excited I got him in the middle of it! 

I missed the first time but he actually did it again about 5 minutes later.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 3, 2005)

I give Stanley an apple and a chunk of pineapple in the morning every day, is this okay or is it too much fruit?

And I'm not sure of his weight so I don't know exactly how much pellets to give him. :?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 3, 2005)

You give him an ENTIRE apple?! If so, that is definitely too much.

He's such an adorable little boy. I love the flop pic.

Laura


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 4, 2005)

Laura wrote:


> You give him an ENTIRE apple?! If so, that is definitely too much.
> 
> He's such an adorable little boy. I love the flop pic.
> 
> Laura



Oh no I'm sorry I meant just a slice. 

Thank you I love that one too.


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 5, 2005)

aww gr8 p8cs you have soo cute!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you Fluffy!


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 5, 2005)

no prob im just telling the truth!! lol

how old is he? well cute!! thansk for the reply back hehe!! so cute!:angel:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 5, 2005)

Fluffy wrote:


> no prob im just telling the truth!! lol
> 
> how old is he? well cute!! thansk for the reply back hehe!! so cute!:angel:



I'm not sure how old he is. I'm pretty sure old enough to be fixed but I don't really know.

Thank you.


----------



## mini lop luva (Jun 5, 2005)

He a nice little chap i bet he go well with one of my does mm p.s i love all of your pictures xx


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 5, 2005)

mini lop luva wrote:


> He a nice little chap i bet he go well with one of my does mm p.s i love all of your pictures xx



Well he already likes the cat so I don't think he'd mind a girlfriend. 

Thank you


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 27, 2005)

It seemed as though he needed more pictures on here so here he is

Stanley:






Can you resist this face?











My hamster Vroom






Sorry they're a bit big and I don't have much but will soon!

Hope you like it


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 28, 2005)

Stanley is just a sweetheart - I couldn't resistthat face! I think Vroom is an excellent name-Jan


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you, it is a trial to resist it his cute little face! 

My brother actually thought of Vroom because I have another hamsternamed Zoom and they were going to live together.


----------



## ruka (Jun 29, 2005)

Is bunnynapping still illegal?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 29, 2005)

*Haha Ruka! You won't get mybunny! But maybe we can pretend it is and stealeveryone else's? 


ruka wrote: *


> Is bunnynapping still illegal?


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 29, 2005)

What a Babe!


----------



## ruka (Jun 30, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> *Haha Ruka! You won't get mybunny! But maybe we can pretend it is and stealeveryone else's?
> 
> 
> ruka wrote: *
> ...


--------------------------------------------


Only in dreams.:sleep:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 5, 2005)

How can you say he's not expressive???

















And that's not even The Half of it!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 5, 2005)

This one kills me. I think Stanley needs to learn how to relax. He looks soo tense.






Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 5, 2005)

LOL guys!

Carolyn: I truly don't know how I can say that, he's expressive in his own way! 

Tina: You're so right, maybe you can come and Apollo can givehim some relaxing lessons, along with thecrew? And maybe bring the Tucker Towngang with you?


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 5, 2005)

Couldyou just see me packing up my soon to be nine bunns, awing by Carolyn'sand bunnynap her three...I'd need like a moving van or something.

I bet the look on your face would be pricelesslmbo



Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 5, 2005)

As a matter of fact, knowing you Tina, I could image it! 

I would be amazed and overjoyed to get to meet you and the crew, along with Carolyn's gang. You could bring Carolyn too!


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 5, 2005)

So wish I could. We will meet someday Ibelieve that. Maybe I won't bring all my bunns lmbo. I willdefinitely bring Apollo. I can't leave him home ever. He doesn't eat ifI'm gone more than a couple hours.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh wow! He loves his mommy. 

That's really cool that you can take him with you everywhere.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 5, 2005)

:inlove:Oh my my my! Stanley is sooadorable! Can you give him a big hug for me please?! Ohh shucks. I wishI was right there right now to give him a tight hug.

Katy


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks so much! Well of course I will! He'd let you sit there hugging and petting him all day long. 

Do the same for Emmy.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Stanley






Getting treats off a shelf





More scratching





Vroom





JP





Dickens





Hope you like them!


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 16, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> Thanks so much! Well of course I will! He'd let you sitthere hugging and petting him all day long.
> 
> Do the same for Emmy.




I sure will :hug:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 17, 2005)

Stanley is sooo cute!! I LOVE the picture of him taking the treats off the shelf! :inlove:

The picture of JP holding on to the bars is adorable too!! Actually all the pictures are great!:sunshine:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks so much!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 28, 2005)

More pictures!! 

Begging for treats






Sitting on his box...I left the red eye in for effect (sorry it's a bit big.)


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 28, 2005)

Forgot to add..I don't have many pictures rightnow as you can see, but there was no room on the camera. Will updatesoon with more hopefully!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2005)

I just LOVE Stanley!!! Give him a kiss for me.


He's so photogenic! 

Laura


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thank you!!  I will, he loves to be kissed. 

Yes, but he doesn't hardly stay still enough for the camera so I gotta catch him off guard a little.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 3, 2005)

My poor Dickens died. I'm not sure if it was during the night or what but I found him this morning  :


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww, I'm sorry about Dickens. He will be at The Bridge with Buck 

Jan


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 4, 2005)

Stanley is sooo cute!! I love that little guy!!

I'm so sorry about Dickens.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks guys! I miss Dickens too.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey everyone! 

I want to make a new thread for Stanley, (if that's okay with you,Carolyn) and I was wondering what I could call it. Does anyone havesuggestions?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 6, 2005)

Stanley's Pictures Part II :dunno:

Rainbows!


----------



## Shuu (Aug 6, 2005)

Manly Stanley!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> Manly Stanley!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That's what I call him!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> Stanley's Pictures PartII :dunno:
> 
> Rainbows!
> 
> ...


----------

